# WILD CAMPING IN SPAIN 2 - CONIL



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just got back from a villa holiday near Conil, Spain. Saw this superb area for a bit of wild camping. In fact there was loads of space between Gibralter and Cadiz.


----------



## 97842 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Artona,
That looks spot on, problem is i've never fancied wild camping abroad. Nice choice of van by the way, picking my euramobil up tomorrow from the dealers, cant wait.
Seriously looking at travelling abroad next year, cant do it this year but will definately do it next year. I've seen other peoples photo's where there van is parked in an exotic location and I get excited just looking at the photo's. What a buzz being miles away from home yet your home is with you, wow, i'm buzzing now.
Am I weird?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dazzyboy

which model Euromobil are you going for. We have only had this one for a few weeks but love it. We had motorhomes a few years ago and spent one glorious three week holiday wild camping in France with our three children. We thought it was quite safe if you were sensible and when we did consider a campsite one night it was so squashed we drove straight out.

stew


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Looks a lovely spot artona, thanks. Will have to try that area next time we go to Spain.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We have parked in Conil itself. Very nice place. However, do not attempt it at weekends. Very noisy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Looks really good to us ... we may try that area too as we cannot wait to return!! Always good to have recommendations from others! Ana x


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

*Conil*

great spot, but be careful to read the signs (in English) about parking on Thursday night/ Friday mornings because of the market


----------



## Brimal (May 22, 2005)

*Conil*

Also the local 'youth' seem to have very noisy parties and scooter races along the front on a Saturday nite. Make sure you read the signs to the beach correctly as there are some very narrow streets. Believe me it improves your reversing though (Especially when its dark)

Brian


----------

